# ""

## qwert20071

25,185,85.  , ,         .    .    POLTAVA20071@Yandex.ru

----------


## Meladon

!
   ?

----------


## Fantasy

> ?

  , ,

----------


## Meladon

> , ,

     ! 
     =)))

----------


## qwert20071

> ! 
>      =)))

      .

----------


## Meladon

?  ?
            =)))

----------


## qwert20071

> ?  ?
>             =)))

  .

----------


## Meladon

!     !

----------


## laithemmer

*qwert20071*,         ?

----------


## qwert20071

> *qwert20071*,         ?

    .

----------


## laithemmer

, ? :) ,     -  ! 
  ,    ()  ?    ....

----------


## Meladon

?

----------


## qwert20071

> , ? :) ,     -  ! 
>   ,    ()  ?    ....

----------


## Meladon

?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

, .
      , .
    :)      : " i ,  ...  .  i ,  ..(     ,  8 )     
    ,  *qwert20071* 
   ....

----------


## Sky

> 

    (= )   ,      .

----------

,  " "     "          12 "!

----------

> 25,185,85.  , ,         .    .    POLTAVA20071@Yandex.ru

  !!! , :) 
 ...    ... 
    ,  .

----------


## sharasha

** ,      , ,    !!!
    ,     ,     .
  -  !!! *

----------


## Meladon

...
  -      ?

----------


## sharasha

*Meladon*,   ?! *

----------


## admin

,      ,    .

----------


## Meladon



----------


## aneisha

*fragov*,  , ,    , ?

----------


## Sky

> 

      ,     '...

----------


## admin

*aneisha*, ,      . 
,     3   ?     .

----------


## aneisha

> ,     3   ?     .

      .      -.      .

----------


## Adisaleme

... ...    ,   ""!      ,   ,   ...  ,    .   .       ,      .         ,    ...  ... ,    ...   ,      . ,    ? .      .      .       -... !     ? :((

----------


## Sky

*Adisaleme*,   ,   .

----------


## qwert20071

> ... ...    ,   ""!      ,   ,   ...  ,    .   .       ,      .         ,    ...  ... ,    ...   ,      . ,    ? .      .      .       -... !     ? :((

        ,             ,     .   100%                  ,

----------


## sharasha

> 

  !!!    !!!  !)))

----------


## qwert20071

> !!!    !!!  !)))

            .      .

----------


## Sky

*qwert20071*,     ,      .

----------


## sharasha

> 

       !
   ,    .      .  .   

> 

            .
 ,     .
  ,    ,   .
               ?!
     ?     -  ?!)))

----------


## Sky

> ,     .

    -   ?
,        ,      -  .     ?       .

----------


## aneisha

,          .  ,    ,  ,        * *. 
            . ,    ,       .        "  "      ,      -   .

----------


## Def

qwert20071.    .  .  .))))
  ..... ;))))

----------


## pronya prokopovna

> , .
>       , .
>     :)      : " i ,  ...  .  i ,  ..(     ,  8 )     
>     ,  *qwert20071* 
>    ....

----------


## Scald

...

----------


## rust

?
   ... 
          .

----------

> .      .  .

----------


## aneisha

**:     

> 

   ,   ,   ?

----------

